# Best cold water bass lures?



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

What’s everyone’s favorite cold water bass lures?
I’ve been using a drop shot lately with a 4in fluke, caught a couple largies.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

jerk baits, blade baits, lipless cranks, spinner baits, buzzbait


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

depends on what kind of cover/structure you are fishing but you usually cant beat a rattle trap this time of the year.


----------



## bluestreak64 (May 26, 2011)

Strike King KVD squarebill


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Last couple nights I have tried for walleye at the reservoirs around me I have been picking up quite a few LMB. Black or dark blue swim baits slow rolled. Some big fish too....


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

50 to 60 degree water I like lipless crankbaits, spinnerbaits, bladed jigs, small jig 1/8 ounce with a small trailer. Last week I had good success with a drop shot in 20 ft. of water. The water was still mid 60's then. I'll try to post that in the out of state section in a couple weeks. 
Now when that water temperature drops below 50 degrees I like to switch up to blade baits, hair jigs (marbou or bucktail), tubes dragged on the bottom, swimbaits along the bottom, and spinnerbaits slow rolled along the bottom.

Having said that. If I'm not getting bit, then I throw the kitchen sink at them, and sometimes something sticks that I normally would be using. Such as a deep diving crankbait or something.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice, I never really fished for bass this late in the year because I’m really busy, definitely going to try this year, it’s hard to decide to go walleye fishing, bass fishing, or deer hunting.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

Scum_Frog said:


> depends on what kind of cover/structure you are fishing but you usually cant beat a rattle trap this time of the year.


I totally agree. Depends on the structure and water depth. A lot of things come into effect on what kind of lure to use. I’m strictly a lure fisherman. I have a good sized pond. For about the last 3 weeks I was catching a lot of bass on rubber baits. Rage, Yamamoto, a lot of different rubber baits. Then that shut down. Started catching a few on spinner baits but the deep water on Shad Rap. I’ve always done good with those when the water cools down. Another are Bomber model A’s deep diveing. I’ve got several old of them in a crawdad color that really gets them. Fishing them on ledges of a drop off into deep water. You just going to need to experiment with different lures in the different waters you fish. Another thing is the clarity of the water you’re in. A lot will come into effect on what to use.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Does anyone ever use spoons (little cleos) when the water gets cold, before the ice comes, I was told they are good for walleye and trout this time of year, would bass hit them too?


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I like little cleos, chatterbaits, spinnerbaits, swimbaits... anything that mimics baitfish... try blue fox strobe spoon they are cheaper and work great.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

Fishing75 said:


> Does anyone ever use spoons (little cleos) when the water gets cold, before the ice comes, I was told they are good for walleye and trout this time of year, would bass hit them too?


I’ve used both. The spoons I’ve used more in warmer water and weather. I work them about like a rubber bait jigging. I let them flutter down, raise and drop again working them like you would a jig. I catch most on the fall. I believe they hit it thinking it’s a wounded minnow that’s easy prey. I’ve used the little Cleo’s almost any time of year just jigging like you would ice fishing or pitching out a worm. A lot like I do the spoon. Try them and good luck. I’ve caught a lot of nice bass with them both also even though they are not what you think of for bass. I caught my biggest perch ever on a spoon also. Fishing in Canada for Pike. When I got it close enough to see it in the stained clear water I thought I had a nice chunky small sized small mouth bass. Never even realized it was a perch until I looked down at it. A big spoon fishing for pike and caught a huge perch. Never know what all will hit those two baits. I’d think from my experience, most fish.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Smithwick Rattlin' Rogue, and Pointer model 78...Blue and black jig...


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fishing75 said:


> Does anyone ever use spoons (little cleos) when the water gets cold, before the ice comes, I was told they are good for walleye and trout this time of year, would bass hit them too?


Yep. Good for smallmouth on Lake Erie. I have a few go to Spoons out there and the Cleo is one of them.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Awesome I fish Lake Erie a lot because I live close, I am looking forward to casting off the piers for walleyes, trout, and possibly some nice bass, would be awesome to break my pb smallie, which is only 3.25lbs or a nice Largie too, I’m ready to find some time to do some fishing


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

Fishing75 said:


> Awesome I fish Lake Erie a lot because I live close, I am looking forward to casting off the piers for walleyes, trout, and possibly some nice bass, would be awesome to break my pb smallie, which is only 3.25lbs or a nice Largie too, I’m ready to find some time to do some fishing


Well I hope you have good luck. I fish Lake Erie but always from a boat. Never fished from from a pier.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

bigbass201 said:


> Yep. Good for smallmouth on Lake Erie. I have a few go to Spoons out there and the Cleo is one of them.


You know I’ve caught a lot of smallmouth in Erie and some inland lakes. My biggest two both came from a stream in Ohio I fish in canoe and mostly in chest waders. There was a second stream we caught a lot but no as many or as big. Back then might get between 50-75 in a day of wading. My brother wanted me to mount them both. I told him I couldn’t do that because they had to have been swimming that stream actually creek , for 25 years or more to be their size. I’ve seen several guys mounted they had caught in Lake Erie not close to their size. Caught some 5 lb largemouth same place, not near the size of those smallmouths. We caught smallmouth there all day long wading down through it. Knew a couple of people who lived right on it and never fished it. Didn’t think there were fish like that in there. I fished it for 50 years though. Started fishing it when I was a kid and my mom would drive me out there drop me off. I’d give her a time to pick me up at what road I knew I’d wade to in the time I’d be there. Little country roads. Even camped now and then. Cooking cans of Campbell’s Pork and Beans soup in the fire with no water. Those are great memories. Can’t get them like that today. Farm fields drainage going into them polluting the water. A lot has changed. The hunting also. Rabbit and the pheasant. The pheasants you could get here. Hotel, Motel, all would be booked from the hunters coming from other areas. No fence lines, farming practices took them away. The change of time.


----------



## ZoomRagingBassMan (Feb 19, 2019)

bigbass201 said:


> Yep. Good for smallmouth on Lake Erie. I have a few go to Spoons out there and the Cleo is one of them.


You know I’ve caught a lot of smallmouth in Erie and some inland lakes. My biggest two both came from a stream in Ohio I fish in canoe and mostly in chest waders. There was a second stream we caught a lot but no as many or as big. Back then might get between 50-75 in a day of wading. My brother wanted me to mount them both. I told him I couldn’t do that because they had to have been swimming that stream actually creek , for 25 years or more to be their size. I’ve seen several guys mounted they had caught in Lake Erie not close to their size. Caught some 5 lb largemouth same place, not near the size of those smallmouths. We caught smallmouth there all day long wading down through it. Knew a couple of people who lived right on it and never fished it. Didn’t think there were fish like that in there. I fished it for 50 years though. Started fishing it when I was a kid and my mom would drive me out there drop me off. I’d give her a time to pick me up at what road I knew I’d wade to in the time I’d be there. Little country roads. Even camped now and then. Cooking cans of Campbell’s Pork and Beans soup in the fire with no water. Those are great memories. Can’t get them like that today. Farm fields drainage going into them polluting the water. A lot has changed. The hunting also. Rabbit and the pheasant. The pheasants you could get here. Hotel, Motel, all would be booked from the hunters coming from other areas. No fence lines, farming practices took them away. The change of time.


----------

